# I want one of these



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I want one of these


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

So what is it?, the page has expired!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The page sometimes loads and sometimes does not - a forum fault I think.

Copy the link out and it works everytime.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's only a new US Tivo. Nothing special 

http://blog.tivo.com/2011/09/tivo-unveils-details-of-its-newest-product-tivo-premiere-elite/


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

2Tb disk and 4 tuners. Neither are concerns for me. The hardware is fine. They need to get the software sorted out. Fix the bugs before adding new features.


----------



## Jong1 (May 6, 2011)

Yes, the current hardware is fine. For the US stepping from two tuners to four is a big help, but three to four not so much. 1TB is just fine IMO. I also think the current software only uses one of the two cores in the Virgin TiVo. If they unlock the 2nd along with all the software fixes/upgrades planned we will be sorted.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Plus they should implement disk-caching as that would speed things up dramatically.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

The current version of flash the Tivo uses can only access one core, so we need a flash upgrade


----------



## beeswax (Jun 2, 2011)

2TB: check 
4 Tuners: I'm OK with 3

Overall: Meh


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Not one of these but looks like a new version of VM-TiVo is on the way

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/41978/samsung-virgin-media-tivo-box


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Exactly the same hardware spec. though. Might even be the same design.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

I would love 4 tuners! The amount of times I've have to run downstairs because someone's complaining the "Switch tuner" screen has come up when three shows are recording at once (a common occurrence).


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I would love 4 tuners! The amount of times I've have to run downstairs because someone's complaining the "Switch tuner" screen has come up when three shows are recording at once (a common occurrence).


That happens to me because they put so many shows I want to watch on a Thursday night


----------

